# Need help tuning my system (Central FL)



## tronik (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone in the Orlando area with experience tuning car audio systems or have a RTA setup? I've had mine in for about 10 months now and I can't seem to get it to sound the way I want, even with quality components. I can post all I want on here but I think most of the problems I'm having can be resolved with an in-person consult.


----------



## tronik (Sep 1, 2009)

Bump. I really need some help guys. I'd be willing to pay for your time.


----------

